# Yay!!! Freezer!!!



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Going to look at a freezer that I found on Craigslist tomorrow. I've employed my friend with a truck to come along just incase I buy it. So excited!!! I can't wait to fill it with random goodies!!! :biggrin:

I was trying to share my joy with some people at work tonight, but they just totally didn't get it.  I knew I could come on here though...you guys care!!! :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yayyy! Very exciting! Hope it works out for ya!

Richelle


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woot!!! Good luck tomorrow...make sure it's actually working before you buy it. If it isn't already plugged in, ask them to do so to make sure it gets cold. I have a friend who bought a freezer from someone that said it worked but he never plugged it in to make sure...oops!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah just make sure it works first! Make sure it's GOOD and COLD! And I totally understand your excitement, my mom got me my freezer off of craigslist last year for my birthday :biggrin: I can't believe I fed 3 dogs on raw for 9 months with only the freezer in my fridge that I had to share with my roommates! For those who say it can't be done because of a lack of freezer space, I am proof! I love having my freezer though, it is SO much more convenient. 

Good luck and hopefully congrats!


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay! I can't wait to get a freezer too


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, something is seriously wrong with us. 
new freezers are almost as exciting as really good meat sales!!!
What kind/ size did you get? Somehow, we always seem to be out of space, even with our chest and standup!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wooo hooo...congrats.
Post details and even pictures please?


-Your Fellow Freezer Hunter


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Haha, something is seriously wrong with us.
> new freezers are almost as exciting as really good meat sales!!!


Yeah, good sales in the "weird meat section" at that. 

Congrats in the freezer. It rocks having one.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope it is just what your looking for. People at my work think I'm nuts when I talk about my kids and what I feed them.:biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh believe me, I was definitely planning on making sure it works. That's the first thing that went through my mind. The last thing I need is to get my friend to help get it to my house, lug it up the narrow staircase, and plug it in just to find out it doesn't work. 



whiteleo said:


> People at my work think I'm nuts when I talk about my kids and what I feed them.


Luckily because of working at a pet store, they don't so much think I'm crazy...it's more amazement I would say. lol But as for being all excited to get a freezer...they just thought that was weird. 



spookychick13 said:


> Wooo hooo...congrats.
> Post details and even pictures please?


Here's the link to the ad:

Freezer chest

It's not so bad...the inside looks good, and the outside only seems to have minor damage. I emailed her at first and she said that her husband is a hunter and they've been using it to store the meat. Maybe I can get some rare meats while I'm there. :biggrin:



CorgiPaws said:


> What kind/ size did you get? Somehow, we always seem to be out of space, even with our chest and standup!


The brand is Frigidaire. I'm not sure how many cubic feet it is, but the measurements are 41 1/2" wide x 34 1/4" high x 22" deep so it's definitely a good size. 

That's amazing that you don't have enough room!!! Too many good sales I guess. :biggrin: With only having one dog that 25lbs, this freezer should be plenty.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I can't believe I fed 3 dogs on raw for 9 months with only the freezer in my fridge that I had to share with my roommates! For those who say it can't be done because of a lack of freezer space, I am proof! I love having my freezer though, it is SO much more convenient.


Oh and I almost forgot...you deserve quite a bit of credit for being able to pull that off. I only have one little guy and I'm struggling!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like a good find to me! They don't have to be pretty, just functional! And you will be so much more at ease now with it.

The only issue with chest freezers is things tend to get buried at the bottom so make sure you have a good "layer" of variety on top of one another LOL since its no fun to go digging in an ice chest!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> The only issue with chest freezers is things tend to get buried at the bottom so make sure you have a good "layer" of variety on top of one another LOL since its no fun to go digging in an ice chest!


Haha...I know it!!! I was thinking the same thing. I would have loved to get an upright, but they're much harder to come by, and more expensive too. :frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

To be honest I actually kinda liked having the fridge/freezer combo so we could slowly thaw things out in the fridge part, but also have the freezer part for storage...you might actually look for one. Those are given up for free on CL on a regular basis and since you only have one mouth to feed, it wouldn't be too much of a hassle! We used to get by with just the fridge/freezer combo before we had our two big freezers...I honestly don't know how we survived LOL!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> To be honest I actually kinda liked having the fridge/freezer combo so we could slowly thaw things out in the fridge part, but also have the freezer part for storage...you might actually look for one. Those are given up for free on CL on a regular basis and since you only have one mouth to feed, it wouldn't be too much of a hassle! We used to get by with just the fridge/freezer combo before we had our two big freezers...I honestly don't know how we survived LOL!!!


I took a look after you suggested this, but couldn't find any for free or even any cheaper than the chest freezer I got actually. 

You always have so much cool stuff on Craigslist where you live...I'm jealous!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok so got the freezer I was talking about. :biggrin:

The inside is squeaky clean like stated before...the outside had a bit more rust than the picture leads you to believe, but nothing so bad that a coat of Rustoleum can't fix. 

I also stopped off at Wally World and picked up a thermometer so that I can find the perfect number to set the dial to since the owners had no idea. lol What temperature do you guys keep yours at?

I did inquire about the "rare meat" as well. He hunts deer and hog. Unfortunately, he hasn't been in a while and had none left for me to buy. :frown:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay congrats on your freezer! I keep my freezer at cold enough to freeze things temperature, whatever that may be 

Boy I'm disorganized and don't know my freezer temperature, I'm not a very helpful person to go to for this stuff am i?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Yay congrats on your freezer! I keep my freezer at cold enough to freeze things temperature, whatever that may be
> 
> Boy I'm disorganized and don't know my freezer temperature, I'm not a very helpful person to go to for this stuff am i?


:biggrin: That's ok. I'm not the most organized person either. Believe me, that's about all I'll know...just my freezer temp.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> I also stopped off at Wally World and picked up a thermometer so that I can find the perfect number to set the dial to since the owners had no idea. lol What temperature do you guys keep yours at?





rannmiller said:


> Yay congrats on your freezer! I keep my freezer at cold enough to freeze things temperature, whatever that may be
> 
> Boy I'm disorganized and don't know my freezer temperature, I'm not a very helpful person to go to for this stuff am i?


I'm with Rachel... we keep ours at.... umm... freezing temp :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> I'm with Rachel... we keep ours at.... umm... freezing temp :biggrin:





rannmiller said:


> Yay congrats on your freezer! I keep my freezer at cold enough to freeze things temperature, whatever that may be
> 
> Boy I'm disorganized and don't know my freezer temperature, I'm not a very helpful person to go to for this stuff am i?


Haha...you guys are so awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I heard somewhere that you're fridge should be just above 32, and your freezer should be around 0. Although, I would think that as long as it's under 32, you should be good...

Richelle


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I think I heard somewhere that you're fridge should be just above 32, and your freezer should be around 0. Although, I would think that as long as it's under 32, you should be good...
> 
> Richelle


Actually, now that you mention it, that sounds familiar. Sounds like something Mr. Alton Brown would talk about. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Actually, now that you mention it, that sounds familiar. Sounds like something Mr. Alton Brown would talk about. :biggrin:


You might be right! He IS, after all, my people-food hero. :wink: That's probably where I heard it.

Richelle


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> He IS, after all, my people-food hero. :wink: Richelle


Ditto. :biggrin:


----------



## shortdariwanda (Mar 8, 2010)

Sanded the rust off yet? :wink:

Why didn't you just get that wallpaper-y cupboard liner-thingy? Coulda made life so much easier. You forgot to add how much of a pain it was trying to drag that thing upstairs.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

shortdariwanda said:


> Sanded the rust off yet? :wink:


Yes ma'am, I did. :biggrin:



shortdariwanda said:


> Why didn't you just get that wallpaper-y cupboard liner-thingy? Coulda made life so much easier. You forgot to add how much of a pain it was trying to drag that thing upstairs.


I decided not to get it...I went to Wally World and looked (the one that Luke and I though was supposed to be awesome lol), and it just looked too unfinished and cheesy. Plus, I like doing weirdo stuff like sanding and painting a freezer...makes me feel accomplished. 

And, yes, it was SOOOOO much fun trying to get up my 2 foot wide staircase....two pushing and one lifting.  I think Luke is still aching from it. haha


----------

